# New MINI owner here!



## dc/dc (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello everyone, I am proud new owner of an '06 Cooper S. I purchased her two Saturdays ago from Checkered Flag MINI in Virginia Beach, VA. This is my first purchase of a vehicle from the BMW AG, and so far, I am in love. This particular MINI happened to be one that was ordered, but the person who ordered changed their mind. Thus, this beauty had just gotten onto the showroom floor shortly before I arrived on Saturday afternoon to investigate MINI as potential purchase.

Here are the stats:
Premium Package
Cold Weather Package
Harman/Kardon sound
Navigation
bonnet stripes removed

I have only performed two mods so far: S2000 antenna stalk, and N/A Cooper sidemarkers.

Pics:
Immediately after purchase:









Antenna:









Sidemarkers:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice! :thumbup: Congratulations,have a ton of fun.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## dc/dc (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

Great looking car! My favorite color.


----------



## gtt1920 (Aug 12, 2004)

Interesting choice...is there a particular reason you chose to install the yellow cooper sidemakers?


----------

